# Garbage Disposals: Using yours properly



## Paul Simon (Oct 4, 2017)

A garbage disposal should probably be called something else. The name more or less implies you can feed just about anything into the appliance, turn it on and it’s gone. The fact is, it’s not quite that simple and homeowners should exercise care about what they try to dispose of or they risk damaging the appliance and having to call a plumber. Here’s a short course in Garbage Disposal 101 that will help you keep your unit in good working order.

How the Garbage Disposal Works

First, there are no blades chopping up food into tiny bits. Instead, metal impellers that look like lugs spin on a plate, and by centrifugal force, they grind waste against a stationary ring, breaking it down into a virtual liquid. Turning on the water flushes particles out of the ring, then out of the disposal, and into the wastewater pipe.

Don’t Put These in the Disposal

The list of things not to put in the disposal is long, but here are some basic items to avoid:

Paper, metal, glass or plastic
Animal bones
Grease or oil
Cigarette butts
Fibrous food such as corn husks, potato peels, celery stalks, onion skins. These can entangle the impellers and stop the motor.
Expandable, starchy food such as pasta or bread
Coffee grounds and egg shells don’t hurt the disposal, but can accumulate in pipes and cause plumbing problems.
Other Tips

Feed small portions of food into the disposal a bit at a time, running COLD water continuously.

Keep the water running at least 15 seconds after grinding is complete so it flushes out remaining particles.

To clean the disposal, flush it with water and borax. Also grind up small slices of lemons and ice cubes to prevent bad odors.

Always remember, to never put your hand into a garbage disposal to attempt to remove a jam or clog. If your disposal is jammed, use the Allen wrench orafice on the bottom of the disposal to remove the jam. If you still are having issues once this step is completed, please contact us, and we would be happy to assist you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Use properly? About 1/2 of my jobs from property management companies are because of garbage disposals. I love them


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Food waste disposed is what I tell my homeowners. With exception of evolution series or commercial units these things ate not garbage cans!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

People ask me all the time if you shouldn’t put food down the disposal, then why do they make them? I always tell them they are made to make plumbers and of course the manufacturer money. Then I show them how to flush their line with it. 

Just had one the other day. The line wasn’t even plugged, just the disposal and lots of food on both sides. When the LL asked me what it was, as always I tell him exactly what it was. The funny thing is the tenants are his wife’s family.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Best one I had was at my last company, we were remodeling the kitchen and I had just got all the kitchen sink and drain installed with a garbage disposal that day. Well that night the client got drunk and tried to flush like half a chicken breast down it. Man what a mess to fix the next day:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

In my first few months I went to a 4 hour kitchen line, probably the mainly the reason it took so long.

The day after a wake, mom died and daughter, helping dad for the week dumped a pound and a half of coleslaw down the disposal. I didn’t charge as much as I should have because I felt bad for them. I guess it was sudden and no goodbyes. 

A few days later, I guess a son, who was a lawyer, called to say he wasn’t going to pay because I didn’t have his sister sign the 3 day contract waver. He ended up paying, but if he didn’t I wouldn’t have been paid for the work.

Do you guys in California still have to do that?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> In my first few months I went to a 4 hour kitchen line, probably the mainly the reason it took so long.
> 
> The day after a wake, mom died and daughter, helping dad for the week dumped a pound and a half of coleslaw down the disposal. I didn’t charge as much as I should have because I felt bad for them. I guess it was sudden and no goodbyes.
> 
> ...


I think we still have that 3 day right to cancel law that they need to sign a waiver. I always go by handshake or verbal agreement with my customers and haven't been burned yet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I think we still have that 3 day right to cancel law that they need to sign a waiver. I always go by handshake or verbal agreement with my customers and haven't been burned yet.


I’m not sure if we have it or not. Years back someone said it was here too. Yeah, it’s handshakes for me too. Usually I’m the one getting screwed. Had one lady call me today. Tenants aren’t paying rent because the toilet doesn’t flush. I’m too busy for a right now call! I also reminder her of outstanding bill from a stool replacement three years ago.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Around here it seems that anything that is not a bid job is simply a handshake deal and even some bid jobs for regular contractors will be a handshake deal.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Paul Simon said:


> A garbage disposal should probably be called something else. The name more or less implies you can feed just about anything into the appliance, turn it on and it’s gone. The fact is, it’s not quite that simple and homeowners should exercise care about what they try to dispose of or they risk damaging the appliance and having to call a plumber. Here’s a short course in Garbage Disposal 101 that will help you keep your unit in good working order.
> 
> How the Garbage Disposal Works
> 
> ...


Thank you, I didn't know I shouldn't throw cigarette butts down my disposal. When customers ask me about things that shouldn't go down the disposal I tell them do as I say not as I do. I throw everything down mine. Just throttle it with lots of water. If my line clogs it costs me a little free time, it doesn't cost me any money. Tonight I threw down a bunch of onions and some spaghetti sauce with meat. I don't want that stinking up my trash can. My disposal is badass though, it has installed in 1987 written in red Sharpie on it.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Several years ago I had a customer empty a bottle of Metamucil, a fiber supplement down the disposal. That stuff set up like cement in the pipes and took me a while to clear.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> I think we still have that 3 day right to cancel law that they need to sign a waiver. I always go by handshake or verbal agreement with my customers and haven't been burned yet.


Here there is a buyers remorse law. Usually does not apply to plumbing because the law only applies if the business seeks out the consumer i.e. vacuum cleaner salesmen. If HO contacts plumber and they agree to work, there is no protection and buyers remorse law does not apply. I had a HO try to reneg on a sewer line replacement using this law. I had video of their Orangeburg line, crushed, root infiltration etc. plus all the signed paperwork. You never know with some people

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> In my first few months I went to a 4 hour kitchen line, probably the mainly the reason it took so long.
> 
> The day after a wake, mom died and daughter, helping dad for the week dumped a pound and a half of coleslaw down the disposal. I didn’t charge as much as I should have because I felt bad for them. I guess it was sudden and no goodbyes.
> 
> ...


No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## Thomas S. Worle (Dec 4, 2017)

I worked in an office where garbage disposal was strongly maintained. There were strong rules for keeping food waste in proper place. If somebody tries to break the rule surely get punished. I wish all offices, schools, the road should implement the same rule for garbage disposal.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thomas S. Worle said:


> I worked in an office where garbage disposal was strongly maintained. There were strong rules for keeping food waste in proper place. If somebody tries to break the rule surely get punished. I wish all offices, schools, the road should implement the same rule for garbage disposal.


If you're a plumber what are your thoughts on that? Didn't think you were a plumber from your intro. What are you trying to sell us?


----------



## Adame (Dec 27, 2017)

Florida Plumber said:


> Best one I had was at my last company, we were remodeling the kitchen and I had just got all the kitchen sink and drain installed with a garbage disposal that day. Well that night the client got drunk and tried to flush like half a chicken breast down it. Man what a mess to fix the next day:laughing:


Such people just spoils the work! huh!:furious:


----------



## Joshuayazzie (11 mo ago)

In cities, the most common way to get rid of waste is to rent a dumpster. The process is easy and cheap for customers to do. Professionals will also take the trash away after they put it in the dumpster. In this way, people can save time and money by using this method of getting rid of waste at home and at work.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Joshuayazzie said:


> In cities, the most common way to get rid of waste is to rent a dumpster. The process is easy and cheap for customers to do. Professionals will also take the trash away after they put it in the dumpster. In this way, people can save time and money by using this method of getting rid of waste at home and at work.


thanks for that valuable info.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Garbage disposals need some epoxy


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

sparky said:


> Garbage disposals need some epoxy


I use hydraulic cement once a month in mine to sharpen the blades. 😉


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> I use hydraulic cement once a month in mine to sharpen the blades. 😉


Thought I was the only one that knew that little trick 👌


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Joshuayazzie said:


> In cities, the most common way to get rid of waste is to rent a dumpster. The process is easy and cheap for customers to do. Professionals will also take the trash away after they put it in the dumpster. In this way, people can save time and money by using this method of getting rid of waste at home and at work.


Still no intro vetting yourself. Please post an intro per forum rules.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Joshuayazzie said:


> the most common way to get rid of waste is to post an intro. The process is easy, people can save time and money by posting an intro at home and at work.


FIFY


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

ErnestoN406 said:


> My home has a modest amount of concrete building debris that has to be removed. I thought about taking it to the city dump, but they wouldn't accept it for reasons too stupid to get into here. I'm thinking of hiring a junk removal service or renting a dumpster for the job. Renting a complete dumpster seems excessive. When I told one of my friends about this, he advised me to hirerather than renting a dumpster. Which is the more logical option?


Are you serious? Who gives a **** what you do with your trash, why are you asking that on a forum. GO AWAY
Deleted spam link


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Blue2 said:


> Are you serious? Who gives a **** what you do with your trash, why are you asking that on a forum. GO AWAY


Next time change the link if you quote someone with a spam link in it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ErnestoN406 said:


> My home has a modest amount of concrete building debris that has to be removed. I thought about taking it to the city dump, but they wouldn't accept it for reasons too stupid to get into here. I'm thinking of hiring a junk removal service or renting a dumpster for the job. Renting a complete dumpster seems excessive. When I told one of my friends about this, he advised me to hire a rather than renting a dumpster. Which is the more logical option?


Just put the concrete down the garbage disposal be done with it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I love customers who abuse their drains! I try to educate, but I’ll take money from the stupid who won’t help themselves.


----------

